# Can you suggest a good provider in EU?



## upsetcvps (Jun 20, 2013)

Just looking to host a private website and such.  I figure this way I can also run a vpn in a country outside the US (so please also consider the country's stance on vps privacy).

Would be great if the price point was similar to buyvm at US $3.50 a month for 256+256swap.

Thanks!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 20, 2013)

You can try out Promoteus (Milan, Italy), or Waveride (Vienna, Austria, smaller division of Edis). Waveride has some pretty cool plans.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 20, 2013)

Personally had great experience with Prometeus (Italy) and EDIS (everywhere).  

In addition GetKVM (Germany) is fantastic too.  There's also OpenITC (UK) and there's always MiniVPS.co.uk (UK and France I believe?).  

I personally trust all providers listed there to respect my privacy.


----------



## Amitz (Jun 20, 2013)

InceptionHosting and Prometeus would be my favorites!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 20, 2013)

How can I blank InceptionHosting!  Dang!  Yeah Inception Hosting is good.


----------



## mikho (Jun 20, 2013)

Eu providers that I currently use (and trust with my data) are:


InceptionHosting (vps in NL)


GetKVM (Germany)


Prometeus (Italy)


MiniVPS (the 10/year they offered with OVH and then moved to the UK)


All good on what they do and I would recommend all of these providers.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 20, 2013)

I would add Torqhost (Review).


----------



## notFound (Jun 21, 2013)

Inception, Prometeus, OpenITC, OnePoundWebHosting, Castlegem, Torqhost, GetKVM, MiniVPS are all good providers in my book, tried all of them apart from MiniVPS but heard nothing bad about them and I should try them one day. ;-)


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't have a single bad thing to say of Prometeus!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 21, 2013)

Voss said:


> I don't have a single bad thing to say of Prometeus!



I DO!

UNCLE IS A VERY NICE PERSON AND THEIR SERVICES ARE FANTASTIC!

I lied, I can't say anything bad about Prometeus.  It's impossible.


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

Voss said:


> I don't have a single bad thing to say of Prometeus!


Actually I can, Uncle should not work when tired.


He makes small mistakes then. Like issuing a reboot command in the wrong terminal, accidently rebooting core router by working next to it.


Even with these things, I LOVE THE VPS I HAVE WITH Prometeus.


----------



## maounique (Jun 21, 2013)

mikho said:


> Actually I can, Uncle should not work when tired.
> 
> 
> He makes small mistakes then. Like issuing a reboot command in the wrong terminal, accidently rebooting core router by working next to it.
> ...


Then he will never work.

Uncle is tired all the time, I never knew him otherwise.

Other than that, you are keeping scores, arent you 

You can add to that pulling the wrong disks from a server, for example, but I can do those things when I am rested too


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

Mao said:


> Other than that, you are keeping scores, arent you


I remember them because of the odd reason for the outage.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 22, 2013)

For Europe I would recommend Prometeus.


----------



## drmike (Jun 22, 2013)

+1 for Prometeus

Inception has interesting IPV6-only low low price for annual too.


----------



## mikho (Jun 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> +1 for Prometeus
> 
> 
> Inception has interesting IPV6-only low low price for annual too.


Lowendspirit.com

Nat ipv4


----------



## prometeus (Jun 22, 2013)

mikho said:


> Actually I can, Uncle should not work when tired.


 

actually most of the mistakes happen when I'm too rested, Like the disks I pulled out of a running server instead of the right one, or a cluster node I cut both power at the same time (I double checked, looked at labels, counted position in the rack  and I was absolutely sure it was the right one). At the moment I had both power cables in my hands I noticed this server had fiber channel cabled, so it wasn't the right one  

Going back to my cloud experiments...


----------



## mikho (Jun 22, 2013)

prometeus said:


> actually most of the mistakes happen when I'm too rested, Like the disks I pulled out of a running server instead of the right one, or a cluster node I cut both power at the same time (I double checked, looked at labels, counted position in the rack and I was absolutely sure it was the right one). At the moment I had both power cables in my hands I noticed this server had fiber channel cabled, so it wasn't the right one
> 
> 
> Going back to my cloud experiments...


Oh my.... I'm speechless. Still love my little vps with you anyways.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Jun 23, 2013)

I would definitely consider Prometeus as well. They've got an amazing network and disk performance is top-notch.

Their prices are also very reasonable, and support staff (including the big boss himself) are amazingly friendly!


----------



## Adwait_Leap (Jul 18, 2013)

Prometeus and GetKVM are good.!!


----------



## InfiniteTech (Jul 21, 2013)

Try LowEndBox.com for some seriously cheap deals on VPS.

^^__ I know, sounds like an advert.


----------



## NathanielD (Jul 22, 2013)

According to me, I would recommend you to consider Hosting company which can provide you with uptime guarantee, money-back guarantee, 24/7 support service, managed hosting etc. These are major things we must take into consideration before choosing Hosting service provider.


----------

